# Arctic Freezer 2 360 vs Alphacool Eisbär Aurora 360



## Dellwin (15. September 2021)

Hallo Leute,

ich schwanke zwischen diesen beiden AiOs und kann mich nicht entscheiden.

Den Arctic könnte ich für 60€ bekommen,die Alphacool AiO für 110€.

Für welches würdet ihr euch entscheiden? 

Unterschied ist ja das der Alphacool RGB hat,erweitert werden kann mit ner richtigen Wakü und nur aus Kupfer ist.

Macht das mit dem Kupfer echt einen Unterschied?


----------



## IICARUS (15. September 2021)

Dellwin schrieb:


> Macht das mit dem Kupfer echt einen Unterschied?


Auf Dauer schon, weil Alu und Kupfer miteinander reagiert und das Kupfer oxidieren wird. Die Kühlflüssigkeit zögert diesen Prozess nur raus und kann es nicht gänzlich verhindern. Die Alphacool ist daher langlebiger, da auch selbst gewartet und auch Teile ausgetauscht werden können. Zu dem Preis der Arctic kannst dir aber erneut eine neue kaufen, wenn sie Jahre später nicht mehr ausreichend kühlt. Mit der Zeit wird auch Kühlflüssigkeit verdunsten, was bei der Alphacool auch leicht nachgefüllt werden kann.

Mir ist nicht bekannt, wie leise die Pumpe der Arctic ausfallen wird. 
Bei der neuen Alphacool wo auch die Lüfter RGBs haben, ist die Pumpe selbst mit voller Drehzahl nicht rauszuhören und ist daher sehr leise.


----------



## Atma (15. September 2021)

Habe die Arctic Freezer 2 360 seit November 2020 im Einsatz und kann nur gutes berichten. Die Pumpe ist nicht hörbar und die Kühlleistung hervorragend. Packt sogar meinen 10980XE problemlos, wenn er sich in Cinebench 300W gönnt. Jeder Luftkühler hätte da schon längst aufgegeben. Die Lüfter gehen auch voll in Ordnung, deutlich hörbar sind die erst unter hoher Last/Volllast.

Oxidation ist nicht wirklich ein Problem. Da müssen schon viele Jahre ins Land gehen, bevor sich das irgendwie bemerkbar macht.


----------



## IICARUS (15. September 2021)

So ein Kühler wird auch nicht von heute auf morgen oxidieren, aber in der Regel sagt man etwa 6-7 Jahre nach.


----------



## Dellwin (15. September 2021)

Das heißt die "einzigen" Vorteile für den Aufpreis von 50€ wären die mMn bessere Optik/RGB und das die AiO erweiterbar ist zu einer richtigen Wakü?!?


----------



## IICARUS (15. September 2021)

Nicht nur, wenn Kühlflüssigkeit nach 2-3 Jahren verdunstet, sollte diese wieder nachgefüllt werden.

Manche AIOs haben dazu  noch nicht mal einen Füllport zum Nachfüllen. Alphacool hat dazu einen Füllport mit auf dem CPU-Kühler enthalten. Geht die Pumpe defekt kann diese einfach neu gekauft und ausgetauscht werden. Werden Schläuche steif und fest können diese auch im Nachhinein ausgetauscht werden und solltest du dich später entscheiden vielleicht doch auf eine custom Wakü umzusteigen, kann zumindest der Radiator dazu übernommen werden.

Aber wenn du lieber nach 6-7 Jahre eine neue AIO kaufst, dann kannst auch die günstigere dazu nehmen.
Erweiterbar bedeutet, es kann noch ein zusätzlicher Radiator mit verbaut werden und auch noch die Grafikkarte auf Wasserkühlung umgebaut und mit eingebunden werden. Dazu muss die AIO nicht als custom Loop umgebaut werden, da sie bereits aus Teile davon besteht.

*####### NUR EIN BEISPIEL UND HAT MIT DEINER ANFRAGE DIREKT NICHTS ZU TUN! #######*

Zum Beispiel für eine Erweiterbarkeit... angenommen du kaufst dir solch eine Grafikkarte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann kaufst du dir diese Sachen noch dazu:








						Alphacool NexXxos ST30 Full Copper 360mm vorbefüllt AIO Edition
					

Erweitere deine Alphacool CPU oder GPU AIO mit den vorbefüllten Alphacool Radiatoren. Einbauen, Schnellverschlüsse mit der entsprechenden AIO verbinden und sich an einer höheren Kühlleistung erfreuen. So einfach kann es sein.     NexXxoS...




					www.aquatuning.de
				



(+ Lüfter bezüglich dem Radiator.)








						Alphacool Eisbaer TPV Extension Set (Schlauch und Anschlüsse)
					

Das Alphacool Eisbaer TPV Extension Set ist die einfachste Möglichkeit die erweiterbaren AIO Systeme von Alphacool mit weiteren Komponenten zu verbinden. Das Extension Set ist kompatibel zu allen Alphacool AIO Systemen für Prozessoren...




					www.aquatuning.de
				




Die Schläuche kommen an die Grafikkarte dran und dann wird über die Schnellkupplung mit einer Spritze die Grafikkarte samt Schläuche aufgefüllt. Das geht einfach, weil in der Kupplung ein Ventil ist, was mit der Spritze reingedrückt werden kann. So wird die Grafikkarte vor dem Einbau bereits vorbefüllt. Der Radiator kommt bereits vorbefüllt an. Zum befüllen reicht normales destilliertes Wasser aus.
(Es kann auch ein Fertiggemisch befüllt werden, aber in diesem Fall dann Alphacool fragen, was sie selbst befüllt haben!)

So ist dann die CPU mit der AIO gekühlt und die Grafikkarte kann einfach mit eingebunden werden. Da Prozessor und Grafikkarte zu viel mit nur einem Radiator wären, sollte noch ein zweiter Radiator mit angebunden werden. Sollte eine Grafikkarte kein Wasserkühler haben, gibt es auch Kühler (kommt auf die Grafikkarte mit an) zum nachträglichem Umbauen.

Anmerkung: Die AIO kommt mit einer Schnellkupplung daher.

Bedeutet, ein Ventil an jedem Ende verschließt den Schlauch, wird diese Schnellkupplung getrennt. Dann wird an einem Ende ein Schlauch der Grafikkarte an die Schnellkupplung geschraubt, das andere Schlauch der Grafikkarte an einer Schnellkupplung eines Schlauches des Radiators und das andere Schlauch vom Radiator an die Schnellkupplung der AIO. So wird wieder ein geschlossenes System geschaffen.

Meine verlinkten Produkte haben alle am Ende der Schläuche (Fermale + Male) Schnellkupplungen vormontiert.


----------



## HardlineAMD (15. September 2021)

Und anfangs dran denken, die komischen Geräusche der Pumpe gehen nach einiger Zeit weg. Das System muss sich erst "einlaufen". Ansonsten ist der Wurm drin. 
Ich würde ja die Arctic holen, allein schon wegen der Montage. Und ich hab den kleinen 240er.


----------



## IICARUS (15. September 2021)

Wir haben mal eine Cooler Master AIO (68 Euro) mit sogar einem 240er Radiator an einem 3900X betrieben und die reichte auch schon gut aus. Diese AIO hat sogar unter den Garantiesiegel am Radiator und Kühler eine kleine Schraube gehabt, um destilliertes Wasser auffüllen zu können. Auch diese AIO machte leichte Geräusche nach dem ersten einschalten. Wird daran liegen, dass mit der Lieferung sich etwas Luft im Kühler bei der Pumpe befinden kann. Die Pumpe war auch recht leise und die AIO sehr günstig.

Etwas Luft wird immer in einer AIO sein, was auch gut ist, da sich Wasser mit Wärme ausdehnt und eine AIO kein Ausgleichsbehälter hat.
Restlos bekommt man die Luft ehe nie raus.


----------



## pedi (15. September 2021)

montier dir einen noctualuftkühler und vergiss dieses ganze gepantsche für die nächsten jahre.


----------



## valandil (21. September 2021)

Ich hab den Freezer 2 240 im Einsatz, läuft wunderbar.

Unhörbare Pumpe, die Lüfter sind auch Top. RGB war mir nicht wichtig und der kleine VRM Lüfter ist ebenfalls nicht hörbar, dürfte aber die Wandler auf Dauer ein wenig schonen. 
Egal ob längere Render Sessions oder CPU lastige Spiele, bisher keine Auffälligkeiten und gute Temperaturen. 

Bis das Kupfer-Alu Thema ein Problem wird stirbt vermutlich vorher die Pumpe, von daher würde ich das nicht als Hauptkriterium sehen.


----------



## Spezialbeauftragter (21. September 2021)

Ich wiederspreche der Sache mit der unhörbaren DC-LT2 im Eisbären. Meine erzeugt nach anfänglicher Ruhe inzwischen bei 12V deutlich hörbare Vibrationen.  Andererseits reichen 9V für den AiO Betrieb völlig aus, um 50l/h zu erzeugen. Und alles unter 11 ist wirklich leise.


----------



## IICARUS (21. September 2021)

Spezialbeauftragter schrieb:


> Ich wiederspreche der Sache mit der unhörbaren DC-LT2 im Eisbären. Meine erzeugt nach anfänglicher Ruhe inzwischen bei 12V deutlich hörbare Vibrationen. Andererseits reichen 9V für den AiO Betrieb völlig aus, um 50l/h zu erzeugen. Und alles unter 11 ist wirklich leise.


Zeige mal mit einem Link welche AIO du verbaut hast.
Weil das kann ich gar nicht bestätigen, es seiden du hast noch das Vorgängermodell ohne RGB Lüfter, denn dort ist auch eine ganz andere Pumpe (DC-LT 2600) verbaut!

Hier ein Test von dem neuen Model, was von mir angesprochen wird.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c8fSh-0exjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





valandil schrieb:


> Bis das Kupfer-Alu Thema ein Problem wird stirbt vermutlich vorher die Pumpe, von daher würde ich das nicht als Hauptkriterium sehen.


Wenn bezüglich Kupfer-Alu Problematik eine AIO zwischen etwa 4 und 7 Jahre halten soll und die Pumpe laut deiner Aussage bereits vorher die Grätsche macht, finde ich solch ein Umstand gar nicht rosig. Zumindest kann bei der ALC AIO der Kühler zerlegt werden und die Pumpe darin separat ausgetauscht werden. ALC bietet aber auch den kompletten Kühler zum Austausch an, sodass sollte jemand keine Lust aufs Zerlegen hat, auch einfach der kompletten Kühlblock inkl. Pumpe austauschen werden kann.


----------



## Spezialbeauftragter (21. September 2021)

@IICARUS Ich habe die DC-LT 2 da selber eingebaut, da die  alte DC-LT das klassische Eisbärgebrummel von sich gegeben hat. Sie ist dann nach einem ruhigen Start mit der Zeit lauter geworden. Habe sie jetzt auf 11V und finde sie so ok, aber auch nur weil der PC 1,5m hinter mir steht.


----------



## IICARUS (21. September 2021)

Ich selbst habe eine custom Wakü verbaut und die Eisbäre hatte ich damals für meinen Sohn verbaut. Die Pumpe war dort nicht raus zu hören. Ich hatte sie auch testweise in der Hand an meinem Rechner (Lüfter-Fan) angeschlossen und musste seitlich reinschauen um die Pumpe überhaupt drehen zu sehen. Denn ich konnte weder was spüren, noch hören. Mehr kann ich nicht dazu sagen, da ich später nicht mehr vor diesem Rechner gesessen habe. Wobei dieser Rechner mittlerweile auch auf custom Wakü umgebaut ist und mein Sohn die AIO verkauft hat.

Was ich aber bemängeln muss, sind die Drehzahlen der 120mm Lüfter, denn die lassen sich nicht unter 850 U/min runterregeln.
Soll jetzt aber mit der neuen Pro Version besser sein.


----------



## Skyler1337 (11. Januar 2022)

ich würde rein von der Optik nicht die Arctic nehmen, mit einer der  am wenigsten gut anzuschauenden Waküs


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Januar 2022)

Skyler1337 schrieb:


> ich würde rein von der Optik nicht die Arctic nehmen, mit einer der  am wenigsten gut anzuschauenden Waküs



Siehste, so gehen die Geschmäcker auseinander. Ich finde gerade den fast schon biomechanisch wirkenden Kühlkörper super ansprechend. Wünschte mir nur, dass der Mini-VRM-Lüfter (A)RGB-beleuchtet wäre.


----------

